# 3/4 Damen Radhose gesucht



## Fricke (21. Mai 2011)

Suche für meine Freundin eine günstige 3/4 Radhose mit Sitzpolster.


----------



## Lori77 (21. Mai 2011)

Gonso Soraya: http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radhosen-gonso/soraya-3/4 meine Freundin fährt die und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Ich selber fahre lieber mit Knielingen, weil mir die 3/4 Radhosen den Berg hoch zu warm sind. Ich aber bei der Abfahrt auch immer auf meine Knie aufpassen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich hab noch eine Löffler rumliegen. 1x getragen. Bei Interesse kann dir morgen Bilder geben.


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit dieser hier:
http://www.bobshop.de/Frauen/Radhosen/Kniehosen/PEARL-IZUMI-Frauen-Kniehose-Sugar-schwarz-weiss.html

Ich hab sie selber auch und bin damit super zufrieden. Das Sitzpolster ist klasse, trägt nicht auf, selbst bei längeren Touren spürt man seinen Allerwertesten nicht und ist schön angenehm. Was ganz wichtig ist, es sind keine störenden oder kratzige Nähte - alles sauber verarbeitet und die abschließenden Bündchen am Wadenbereich sind weiche Silikonpunkte. Der Bund schneidet am Bauch nicht ein, weil kein Gummi sondern schön elastisches breiter Bundabschnitt. Das Material/der Stoff ist schön angenehm und weich. 

Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach


----------

